# Silicone,,,,,GRRRRR



## NealS (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok: Just for a moment, put yourself in my boots. I work in Iraq as a DoD Contractor. I've been over there for 7 years no. Not all at one shot. I get 14 days off (R&R) every 4 months. Other than those 14 days, I'm in Iraq. I've spent the last 6 months off and on checking out this forum. Fishing if you will, and thanks for all the education by the way! My wife of 28 years caught every one of my suttel hints and went on Craig's List and found me a nice (USED) 90 gallon tank and it came with a nice walnut cabinet type stand. God I love her. Well,,,,,,now I'm home on one of my 14 day R&R's and this is day 6 for me. 3 days ago I took the tank out of the garage and gave it the LEAK TEST, which it promptly failed. So, me being the DIY type guy that I am, decided that it would be in our best interest to just remove all the old silicone and re-seal it. I got the tank cleaned out, wiped all the surfaces with Acetone, put down the blue masking tape and called it a day. The next morning, about 3am, (my body clock is all outa whack) I layed down an impressive bead of 100% silicone. Then I pulled up the blue tape and stood back and admired my work. I did such an awesome job, I re-calked the bathtub the very same day. Well the silicone in the tank has set for over 72 hours. As I was moving outside for a second leak test, I inadvertently stuck my finger in the new silicone, only to find that it's still hasn't completely cured. I called the toll free number on one of the tubes and was promptly advised that maybe this silicone had frozen some time during the winter. This is my question, how in the world do I get this stuff out of this tank without making my mess bigger and in a timely manor. I only have a few days left home?????
*c/p*


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

How much did she pay for the tank??? If you cant get it to seal right maybe just cut ur losses, if your not going to be around constantly you should reconsider having a 90 gallon tank to take care of.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd bend a piece of plasit and use it like a one of those caulk applicators/removers.

DAP DAP CAP 1/2 in. Caulk Finishing Tool - 18570 at The Home Depot


----------



## NealS (Mar 17, 2011)

First off, let me thank mk4gti for the words of encouragement. This war wont last forever and it gives me something to do, while I'm home and look forward to when I get back. She paid $200 for it. 
I removed a vast majority of the silicone and took the remains back to Lowe's. The lady there said I wasn't the first to return this stuff. I almost had a PTSD moment right there in the store.
I guess maybe I should just spend my time looking through the post's before I get another smart comment


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

Neal do you have an ACE hardware close?
Go there and buy the DAP 100% silicone that says "aquarium safe". 
The lowes by me did not carry anything that was 100% silicone AND aquarium safe, neither did HD.


----------



## NealS (Mar 17, 2011)

Brando said:


> Neal do you have an ACE hardware close?
> Go there and buy the DAP 100% silicone that says "aquarium safe".
> The lowes by me did not carry anything that was 100% silicone AND aquarium safe, neither did HD.


No,,,,, we have a Coles hardware. I looked there too. I already ordered some online. My problem now is removing every bit of (SNOT) that's in the tank. When I went back to Lowe's, the guy at the return desk said that it may have frozen on some dock during the winter and that would have caused my problem. Oh well, the (Honey Do) list still needs to be taken care of. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

id call the customer service line you called about the original problem asnd ask them how to remove the uncured silicone. after scrapping off the bulk...What about acetone?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Good luck keep us in the loop, and keep your head down..


----------



## NealS (Mar 17, 2011)

Brando said:


> id call the customer service line you called about the original problem asnd ask them how to remove the uncured silicone. after scrapping off the bulk...What about acetone?


Wow,,,, never thought of acetone. I have some of that in the garage from cleaning paint nozzles. YOUR THE MAN!!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck to ya.I use DAP silicon myself as well.You can from now on,test a small amount before going the whole way.Dont know how to get it off though,sorry.


----------



## NealS (Mar 17, 2011)

UPDATE. As you can tell from the time stamp on this post, I'm up pretty early. My body clock is way off and I tend to wake up very early. Anyway, the Acetone seems to have done the job. I ordered 2 tube's of Aquarium Safe silicone. Of coarse they wont get here before I have to go back, but at any rate, they'll be here waiting for me on my next R&R. Thanks guys. Just remember, every bad guy killed over there is one that wont be killed here in our own back yard.

Neal S


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad ya got it off,and sorry that you have to wait again.

Yes thanks for all you do,I know you dont always get the recognition you deserve.Be careful out there,and we will be waiting for your return!


----------



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

good luck to you mate, The point about helpping our there,is to know when enough is enough..in time you will find out how challenging it is to relax with your fish.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for your service. Hope these tubes work better for you.


----------

